# How i spent my summer vacation...(video)



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...or something like that.

This is a little pet project that i've (really, we've) been working on since March. It's kind of a long story of how it came to be, the name came to be and what i hope it becomes, but thats for another time.

The link is to a trailer i whipped up for something i'm calling "The season". Its a month by month chronicle of our fishing season. The web portion is not a message board and is aimed at begginers.

It'll mainly be a video based site but i'm still wrapping my head around it a bit. I'm web clueless so this has been a real learning experience...one i'm not sure i want to go through again.

Anyway, I'm still hammering away at that in the background and if all goes well should be ready in December. I was hoping to make this a neat little package and embed the video in this thread but none of the usual "media" marks seem to work so a link will have to do. I'm also hoping to work out some of the compression issues with the videos but they're huge files and i haven't really been happy with any that i've tried.

So, like i've said the link is to the trailer followed by a short exerpt from the show.

http://www.vimeo.com/2179922

http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/

rt


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

well how cool is that!!

Awesome job brookid... I seriously enjoyed the video and would have watched another hour or three of it.

I can see your site as the next best thing... the posibilites are endless!

and yes... I added it to my favorites and looking forward to december.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, the production quality of that video was awesome! Great job!


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

great video...Not only did have professional quality there were some great fishing shots.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Ooops, i noticed a mistake with the date in the trailer...its Dec '08 not '09


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Very cool.......maybe you should think of a career in TV/Film


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That is awesome! I always look forward to your pictures. Are you a professional behind the camera?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That was a great video......what camera are you using.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's quite the machine.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> That was a great video......what camera are you using.


 
A nice one...

I'm not a camera man but i do have access to some gear and i know just enough to fake it.

(had a pic but then decided that might not be a good idea to show)


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Great video! Well done. Looking forward to more!
Jim


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey that was very well done I enjoyed it!

I can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Excellent. I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I have it saved in my favorites. Let us know when it's ready. Excitied to see it.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

good stuffs....

and we got bigger fish here in MI, btw. :lol:


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

wanderboy said:


> and we got bigger fish here in MI, btw. :lol:


 
I'm glad you brought that up because i fretted about that for quite awhile before we decided to do the video. I thought, "what if we don't catch any decent fish on camera" or worse "what if we don't catch anything on camera." 

I think we all get hung up by watching the trout bum dudes (and a host of others) hoisting up big fish after big fish...but to me thats not reality.

If you fish in the midwest, at least where i do, you don't catch 15, 16 (or bigger) fish all day long...day after day. It just doesn't happen. We took the camera to Colorado and fished for 4 days...every fish was 14 to 17 inches. It doesn't happen like that here. I couldn't figure out where the 10 inch fish are in Colorado, i go every year and i've never caught one.

I wanted a realistic portrait, at least as it pertains to us, of a season of our fishing...good or bad. The reality for me is i'm a minumum of 3 hours to find decent fishing, or at least the kind of fishing i like to do. I had to rely on the weekends so if the conditions blew for whatever reason, there was nothing we could do. We just did the best we could and we got burned plenty...especially June. 

We didn't have the luxury of spending a month somewhere shooting. I wish we did!...and i would have gladly taken budget and sponsorship money as well!

So i hope this doesn't come off as defensive, which is not the intent. Its more of a reality check. I think we got plenty of nice fish on camera, actually more than i expected. Its mostly trout, a little steelhead and some bass...i don't salmon fish so none of that. Next year i'd like to get more warm water stuff...pike, bass and especially musky...but we'll see. I'm kinda tired of lugging that camera around.

So, i think the video serves as a pretty accurate representation. Its not destination fishing...Argentina, Alaska, Mongolia...etc

Its the midwest...for better or worse.

Thanks for all the kind words about the trailer...hope you like the rest!


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Great video. I like the Helios hat


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

"So, i think the video serves as a pretty accurate representation. Its not destination fishing...Argentina, Alaska, Mongolia...etc

Its the midwest...for better or worse."

I would love to see a good video of "fishing the Midwest". Most of us don't travel to Argentina, Alaska, Mongolia...etc and as for me I don't particulaly have the funds or the desire to.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Still some kinks to work out but for better or worse...http://thirdyearflyfisher.com/


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Again, I am totally blown away by the quality of your videos. 

I did have one question while viewing them, I know the great camera shots didn't happen by accident. You must have spent alot of time holding the camera while shooting alot of "film". When you are filming a segment, do you have any time to actually fish yourself? It seems like the filming would more or less be a full time job while you were out in the field. Just curious.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

A freeek'n mazing..............


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Pork Chop said:


> I did have one question while viewing them, I know the great camera shots didn't happen by accident. You must have spent alot of time holding the camera while shooting alot of "film". When you are filming a segment, do you have any time to actually fish yourself? It seems like the filming would more or less be a full time job while you were out in the field. Just curious.


 
We actually didn't shoot more than a few hours per outing. Typically one of two things would happen. We would get lucky and get a lot of great stuff right from the get go and then only shoot here and there the rest of the day...or we would get nothing, then get bored within a few hours and each go our seprate ways to fish. So unfortunately we missed a lot of good stuff as well.

I really tried hard to accept that. I mean its not a full scale production, no budget, sponsors or other wise...just a couple friends out shooting some tape. We got what we got in the limited time we wanted to shoot...and that was that.

Don't get me wrong it was fun to do but it was a complete pain in the *** lugging the camera around, keeping track of it and not dunking it in a river, which i'm surprised didn't happen...especially when we took it night fishing.

So this was a one shot deal. I do plan on shooting more stuff next season but i'm not hauling it around with me for another 8 or 9 months like i did this year.

I've had quite a few inquiries as to how the whole thing came together and i'll probably touch on that in the blog section of the site in the near future...we'll see. It was a lot of work between all the video content and building/designing the site so right now i'm kinda fried on the whole mess.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

brookid said:


> We actually didn't shoot more than a few hours per outing. Typically one of two things would happen. We would get lucky and get a lot of great stuff right from the get go and then only shoot here and there the rest of the day...or we would get nothing, then get bored within a few hours and each go our seprate ways to fish. So unfortunately we missed a lot of good stuff as well.
> 
> I really tried hard to accept that. I mean its not a full scale production, no budget, sponsors or other wise...just a couple friends out shooting some tape. We got what we got in the limited time we wanted to shoot...and that was that.
> 
> ...


I was guessing that was probably the case. The quality of your work definitely shows you put alot of time into it. It seems like in the end it all comes down to what provides you the most satisfaction, fishing or video creation. In any case, thanks for your efforts, the results were both interesting and entertaining.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> i'll probably touch on that in the blog section of the site in the near


Let me know when that happens. My newphew and I have our own site and do our own media. The website thing has been alot of fun figuring out. We just got Front Page and are hoping to improve it a bit. For out videos I just use Windows Movie Maker, but also just bought Directors Cut. 

I would still like to know what camera you're using.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Mark,

I will do that. I did check your site out awhile ago when you linked the backpacking trip out west. I can appreciate the effort it took to put that whole TR together...it looked great.

The camera is a full broadcast deal. Its a Sony but i can't remember the model number. I am shooting 16x9 but its standard def. It shoots fully uncompressed but its the lens that seals the deal. Its an impressive piece of glass with a 20x zoom.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Awesome videos! What program do you use to edit your footage and add music?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

awesome job on the video ! The rod section was very informative, and helped me figure out why i had such a hard time learning to cast. A section on line would probably top off what you have done. Thank you very much for your time in putting that together and sharing with everyone.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Wow, I had no idea it was such a big camera. Would be hell to lug around, but does a heck of a job..............though you guys handling the camera deserve a bit of credit.

Will definately keep an eye out for that blog or group. I would bet there are alot of guys, me included that are always looking for information on how to put trips together to be shared. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Good stuff I have walked for many years some of those trails and 
pools, great job.



BG


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Couple of comments from this trout bum.

1) That camera is heavier than it looks~!

2) Thanks for keeping my mug out of the video trailer. You can't attract people to the video by throwing it in!

3) Let's do more! My wife and I had lots of fun and hope we can do a lot more fishing with you this year. Some old river bends and some new ones. But the U.P. is a must at least once!

Great job and look forward to seeing the whole video!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

WILDCATWICK said:


> 2) Thanks for keeping my mug out of the video trailer. You can't attract people to the video by throwing it in!
> 
> 3) Let's do more! My wife and I had lots of fun and hope we can do a lot more fishing with you this year. Some old river bends and some new ones. But the U.P. is a must at least once!
> 
> Great job and look forward to seeing the whole video!


Um, you are in the trailer...look close.

Go to the site, you should be able to watch March through June. I'm going to put up July through October sometime mid Dec.

Definately, lets do it again...i'm just not sure how much the camera will tag along this coming year.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Wife spotted me the first time. I only kept noticing my hanging net it distracts nicely!:evil:

We've been tying up flies and leaders like mad. This is going to be along winter. Might have to head somewhere before the early season opener. 

Look forward to some good times in the near future.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome videos! Loved em! Good quality, guys just like me. Ya'll knocked this one out of the park! If you do anymore, keep up the good work! This is better than anything else I've watched ont he net for fly fishing!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Great job. Can't believe I didn't find it till just now. A true flyfishing show, the good, the bad, and the ugly. Much better than anything we see on tv. And the sound track ROCKS


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

WOW! fantastic work,I could have watched it for hours and im not a fly fisherman. Thx for sharing and looking forward to more.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I've swapped out the videos on the site. July through Oct are now up.
It's got a little bit of tricos, small creek brook trout, Wis spring creeks and steelhead, small stream night fishing and a sprinkling of warm water.

http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/video

Its tough to watch these things this time of year!


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

brookid said:


> I've swapped out the videos on the site. July through Oct are now up.


Nicely done! I checked out all four of them. Especially liked the October segment in Michigan.
Jim


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent job! Im really glad to see the line videos added . As you said it is pretty baffling and you really helped to clear up some things. I can only read so much i have the attention span of a knat, and asking questions usually leads to more then i feel like a nag so the videos really help. Thank you.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Excellent stuff. You should change vocations.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Enjoyed all of those Rob. They really turned out great. 

If we get as many sunny days this year, as we had last year, I'm going to drop my rod and jump on one of those horses!

The wife and I are chomping at the bit. Maybe will see you at the show in February. We may not be able to wait to March for Wisconsin so we may head over to Iowa.


----------

